# A story to make you smile :)



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I love this and love it even more because the dog's name is Bailey, haha.

Five-Kleenex Story of the Day: Man's Last Wish Is to Have His Dog at His Deathbed | Dogster

I so wish and hope my dog/s will be with me on my deathbed.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

What a wonderful but sad story.


----------

